# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Dream World Academy >  >  History of the DWA

## TGdreamer

When I was lucid dreaming I remember thinking about the DWA so I yelled "take me to the academy" and all of the sudden the dream went black and I was standing in front of the castle. Then I was thrust forward through the walls and was sitting in a class in the castle with a professor teaching a lesson on dreams, I listened for a while and I raided my hand and asked "why was this castle built?" And the teacher responded, "the art of dreaming had been lost upon those of the other world, it is considered nothing more than a place to forget, this castle was created so that people could understand." Or something along those lines, and then as I was about to ask about the layout I felt the dream slip away and my eyes opened and I wrote it down.

----------


## xSpidy

Omg that is so cool lol

----------


## Nightvixen

That is supercool! I have to find it!

----------

